# Bucket dumps but won't lift



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

My Ford 1920 was recently rebuilt. I had to disconnect the main hydraulic lines and hydraulic pump. After getting everything back together the loader is getting hydraulic pressure, but the bucket won't curl upward. It dropped fine, but now it's stuck in the dump position. 

Both hydraulic cylinders are now leaking and the bucket is stuck in sad face mode. I cracked open the lines both top and bottom. The right cylinder fluid was milky and full of bubbles. The left cylinder was clear and clean. I disconnected the lines and checked that they were pressurized (a really messy idea) - fluid blasted everywhere when I depressed the quick connect fitting on the bucket lines. 

Does anyone know what the issue is? Thanks


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

New hydraulic cylinders and this is still an issue.. any insights are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I swapped the bucket dump and curl hydraulic lines and now the bucket curls and won't dump.

I pulled apart the boom/bucket lever control body and there really wasn't anything serviceable that I could see. I was expecting for a bad Oring or seal but the valve rods are all metal, and they looked okay. The internals of the control body may be messed up. I'm not sure what all is in there.

I think I've isolated the line that's not supplying pressurized fluid I'll take a picture of it.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

The spool valve for the dump cylinders may be having a blockage
issue or may need new rings my $.002


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I was hesitant to pull out #24 but that looks like it may be the issue


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like you have a handle on it! Hope it works out.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Are you getting full travel both ways on the "curl & dump" spool ?.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Yeah when I had dump capability it went fully extended, and when I swapped curl and dump lines I had a full curl.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Like Pogo said yer on the right track and I too hope you can work it out.........


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I pulled out both valves. I didn't see any obstructions, only black goo. Which I cleaned. With the valves out I ran the tractor for a half second. That flushed out the valve bodies if there was any crap in there.

Reassembled everything and no luck. Dump still does not work. Everything else does.

I'm out of ideas. I could loosen the curl lines at the cylinders and see how big of a mess I can make. I've already made a few today..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Are you getting full travel on the "spool valve", both ways ?? --- item #3 in your schematic.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I'm not sure what it should feel like, but when I pulled it apart the valve travelled freely through the valve assembly in both directions. I could try taking the linkage off and operate it manually. Not sure if I could apply the force necessary to do that by hand though


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you dismantled the centering spring and fittings that attach to the end of the spool, I can't give you numbers as these are blurred in the schematic, it is strange that the spool is working on the dump side but not on the crowd side of things.

If you have replaced the piston and shaft seals in the dump and crowd cylinders, then possibly those cylinders haven't bled properly and you may have to persevere a bit with manually rolling the bucket on a log or something similar and working the boom lever in conjunction with the bucket lever.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I dismantled both end caps and pulled out all the springs and bearings. Everything was dry. I cleaned up the rust, and greased everything. Now the operation of the control handle is much smoother, but dump still does not work.

As for piston and shaft seals there are only oil seals that seal where the rods protrude from the control housing. Internally there are no seals.

There is one part that I did not examine. It looks like a little metal "oriface". Not sure what it does but it could be plugged.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I wonder if the quick connect fitting is rusted or clogged...

I have a new appreciation and hatred for hydraulic fluid, and pressurized hydraulic lines.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

More updates on this. The issue is the control lever is working the bucket the same direction regardless of which way the control lever is moved. See the video. 

What would cause this?


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Looks to me like yer missing a link that actuates the valve to dump
can't see on the vid but you might look into it some, the handle has to move a spool one way and another to actuate each function from the neutral center.
Hope that makes sense and you can find it........


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You may have hoses crossed someplace. Disconnect one hose at the cylinders one at a time and hold in a clean bucket, and have someone briefly operate the joystick for you. Put your safety glasses on (possible aerated fluid).


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I think it's worth exploring. My manual wasn't written for ease of understanding. For example page 60 details the disassembly of a component and page 65 has the picture of the component. But I'm glad I had a manual..

My PTO devoured itself and there was a good amount of metal shavings in the gear box. I doubt any made it into the hydraulic system. But from what I saw black goo did settle in all the low points of the system.

Next steps/ideas there's a pressure regulator box that the manual refers to if an implement does not lower. I'll pull that apart and see if it's clogged.

I like Clifford's idea of it being something simple. I'll manually operate the bucket dump and curl with the control lever detached. Maybe this is a simple adjustment.

The manual refers to .1mm washers being used to adjust the control valves. It's worth exploring...


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Harvey I was thinking about that as well. The most simple solution is the previous owner swapped around my hoses. She said the hydraulic lines and the motor rebuilt. 9 hours after running the motor threw a rod. When pulling apart the blown motor cylinders 1 and 3 connecting rod bolts were loose. 

My point is maybe that mechanic was an idiot and messed with the lines.

Option 3 is the lines are not connected properly. I am not sure of the order, but I'll see if the manual can shed some insight.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

you should be able to trace the hydraulic lines from the quick couplers, I also feel you have a pair of hoses crossed on a crowd/dump ram, either side, have a good look at the hoses and pipes and make sure that the supply for crowd is coming from the same pipe to both rams, and the same for dump.

I was also trying to see how the control valve linkage was hooked up, but the camera didn't show the rear most linkage, so I can't tell if this is adjustable or not.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

3 out of 4 hoses were in the wrong ports. I had to unravel the spaghetti and mark lines. Now I have all controls working.

It was stupid of me not to check that first. I assumed the previous owner had left it in a functional state. Instead she left me one last rotten tomato to deal with.

At least the control box got greased out of my mental mishap. That needed to happen.

Thank God it was simple, and thank you all for your help


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Good on ya !!!.....................


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Great to hear you are finally starting to move forward again.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Your thoughts, insights, and intuition are all much appreciated. Thanks guys


----------

